# Websites



## Rosey (Mar 1, 2009)

I just wanted to throw it out there. If you guys run into snags making your websites, holler at me. I've been making sites for years. I don't do flash sites though (trying to learn to overhaul my own site)

I don't have time to actually build anything but if you have a problem fixing an issue, I can help there. Just pm me.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2009)

Rosey that is really generous!  If I run into problems I'll be sure to give you a shout....


----------



## Rosey (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoy it and sometimes all it takes is a fresh pair of eyes (been there too!)


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Rosey!

I'm not too experienced when it comes to making websites. I've only ever worked with Yahoo Sitebuilder (which was super easy!) Now I have my own domain and no Sitebuilder program, so there's lots to do myself! I'll get it all figured out eventually but if I come across any questions it's nice to know you are willing to help. Thanks!


----------



## scrapgabbie (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm happy to help out too if l have time - l install shopping carts and blogs/galleries/forums etc on a regular basis. I'm usually booked out in advance as l only take on a tiny amount of new clients, but l am very happy to answer any questions or advise for free!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

That is so generous of you two. I don't have a site , just wanted to say I am very  impressed by your generosity . :!:


You gals ROCK


----------



## landarow (Sep 28, 2019)

scrapgabbie said:


> I'm happy to help out too if l have time - l install shopping carts and blogs/galleries/forums etc on a regular basis. I'm usually booked out in advance as l only take on a tiny amount of new clients, but l am very happy to answer any questions or advise for free!


I'm looking for suggestions on starting a website. Who has easy to build, inexpensive and has all inclusive e-commerce ability?

Would you suggest going with Etsy, Shopify our having your own site?


----------



## Cellador (Sep 28, 2019)

The original post is from 2009. You'll have better luck with responses if you start a new post (necroposting is frowned upon here).


----------



## Relle (Sep 28, 2019)

landarow said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on starting a website. Who has easy to build, inexpensive and has all inclusive e-commerce ability?



The person you are replying to hasn't been here in 8 yrs. Please check the date of the thread you are posting on.


----------

